# 6speed tiptronic Flaring



## manueljaguar (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
i am having problems wiht my automatic 6speed tiptronic transmission. I have been checking the threads and can't seem to find anything that is similar to my problem. When transmission is cold it runs very well no shifting problems. In the afternoon when i am sitting in traffic. and there is a lot of shifting my transmission acts up.
It flares between 3rd and 4th gear. I took it to VW and they told me that no codes were coming up and the best thing for me to do is buy a new transmission. i don't think it's a transmission problem since it happens occasionally and on certain cituation. BTW i have 130k miles 
I am thinking it might be a TCM issue, maybe?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 6speed tiptronic Flaring (manueljaguar)*

Unfortunately I haven't heard of shift flare problems on this transmission before, but you also have way more miles than most of the MkV cars on the road.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

My tranny does the following...
When accelerating after a turn where the transmission had to downshift. If it is in third, and my speed is low enough where it could prob be in 2nd. The rpms go up then drop like it engaged a gear. It does this when I am in Tip mode as well and has always done this. I figured it was one of those normal things. Is this what flaring is?


----------



## manueljaguar (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

Thats the same issue i am having. it just recently started doing it.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

It doesn't do it when accelerating from a stop though...


----------



## manueljaguar (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

not really from time to time, but most of the time
i can go from 1-6 with no problem in auto or tiptronic.
it usually happens when you down shift and shift back up.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Describe this "flaring"


----------



## manueljaguar (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

Well...
lets say you are in the hwy and you hit traffic so of course the transmission downs shifts. you start up shifting and right when you are on third gear and about to shift to fourth gear your engine revs up (flaring) and doesnt shift. it feels like if you are on neutral then when it revs down it shift hard. it's only on those two gears. If am in tiptronic and shift manually it doesnt happen as often or at all. 
that's why i was thinking it may be some type of ECM or TCM. Maybe a solenoid? :


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

Normal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if ur gonna buy a new transmission wait for 2010 golf 2.5 to come out, and get the new dsg.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

Try running it in the Drive (D) mode and then in the Sport (s) mode..
if it does the same thing as in the manual shift mode, then it could very well possibly be the torque converters.. the dealer was dumb for saying you would need a whole new tranny.. the torque converters are the only thing affecting your shifting problems..
now on the other hand if the problem only happens in your manuel shift mode then it very well might just be an ECU issue that just didnt throw a CEL..
just my 2 cents







(i also run tippy transmission)


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_Normal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if ur gonna buy a new transmission wait for 2010 golf 2.5 to come out, and get the new dsg.









i was looking into this, and unless i read it wrong i heard that the the new 2010 DSG tranny should mount right up with our set up







i can only pray for that because if it doesnt mount right up im going to have quite a mess in my garage for a few weeks because i know nothing about transmissions







haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_
i was looking into this, and unless i read it wrong i heard that the the new 2010 DSG tranny should mount right up with our set up







i can only pray for that because if it doesnt mount right up im going to have quite a mess in my garage for a few weeks because i know nothing about transmissions







haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not too many ppl can service a DSG, get to be buddies with a guy who can.







i imagine the swap would be easy, u buy a ECU, TCU, and transmission.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
Not too many ppl can service a DSG, get to be buddies with a guy who can.







i imagine the swap would be easy, u buy a ECU, TCU, and transmission.

This will be one hell of a project, but i think i might take it on


----------



## manueljaguar (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

how much do the torque converters cost? are they even available?


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manueljaguar* »_how much do the torque converters cost? are they even available?









google "level 10 torque converters" and it should pop right up and then just search for our make/model
i would suggest (if the problem is to the point that you want to buy the torque converters) going to a VW specialist shop that is near you, so they can maybe take a look before you decide to buy torque converters when you dont need them.. i believe that is your best option at this time... VW specialists are much better to ask then the dealer.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

my tip does some of what you mentioned as well.
side note- there is only one torque converter in our trans, not "torque converters"


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

my wife's 09 wagon does something like that too. Kind of like it was searching for a useable gear, picked one and then said oh, not that one. Sport mode takes care of it though. I just attribute it being an auto and drive it in Sport mode when I'm in the car.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (uglybaby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uglybaby* »_ Sport mode takes care of it though. 

Mine does it in sport, thats the only way I drive it. The car has 6K on the clock and is an '08. 
The thing that I notice is when I begin crest a small over pass that I drive everyday the car stays in the same gear and as I lift the throttle the rpms increase, not decrease. It makes the car surge forward, tapping the brake kills this. Its kinda like cruise control is engaging or something. It is a very odd feeling and cant imagine that this is typical/intended function.


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Mine does it in sport, thats the only way I drive it. The car has 6K on the clock and is an '08. 
The thing that I notice is when I begin crest a small over pass that I drive everyday the car stays in the same gear and as I lift the throttle the rpms increase, not decrease. It makes the car surge forward, tapping the brake kills this. Its kinda like cruise control is engaging or something. It is a very odd feeling and cant imagine that this is typical/intended function.

yeah that sounds like it could be downright dangerous


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (uglybaby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uglybaby* »_
yeah that sounds like it could be downright dangerous

yes, its pretty unnerving when it happens, its only happened three times tho.


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

has anybody in this thread has had the 40k oil change required on non-DSG auto transmissions, according to the manual it says that non-DSG's are supposed to have oil change every 40k...check your manuals I got a 2010 and mine states that...


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mazan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mazan* »_has anybody in this thread has had the 40k oil change required on non-DSG auto transmissions, according to the manual it says that non-DSG's are supposed to have oil change every 40k...check your manuals I got a 2010 and mine states that...

That's different from what has been previously recommended. My owners manual specifically says that only DSG transmissions must have their fluid changed every 40k. It does not give a fluid change interval for the Aisin 09G trans.


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
That's different from what has been previously recommended. My owners manual specifically says that only DSG transmissions must have their fluid changed every 40k. It does not give a fluid change interval for the Aisin 09G trans. 


In you humble opinion do you think the 40k oil change is really needed on the 09G? has this transmission has experienced the same amount of "issues" as the DSG not being properly maintained or do you think this is just a scheme to give the stealership service depts more income avenues?


_Modified by Mazan at 2:55 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mazan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mazan* »_
In you humble opinion do you think the 40k oil change is really needed on the 09G? has this transmission has experienced the same amount of "issues" as the DSG not being properly maintained or do you think this is just a scheme to give the stealership service depts more income avenues?

_Modified by Mazan at 2:55 PM 9-12-2009_

Out of the hundreds of thousands of 2.5L Jettas sold, I've read about 2 auto transmission failures. By contrast, I've read many a DSG failure story. Anecdotal I know, but it seems it's a pretty solid unit.


----------



## manueljaguar (Aug 6, 2009)

I am back, its been 4 months now, and well yesterday on the to way to work the tranny got stuck on 5th gear. it wouldnt shift up or down. tried tiptronic and no luck. i parked the car for i few hours and then started the car and it shifted normally. any guesses???


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

Sounds like it went into limp home mode. You should get the fault codes using VCDS (either yourself or go to a shop that has it and pay them). Don't use a generic OBD II scanner, those will show an error regardless of what's actually going on.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

Get the codes pulled. I'm guessing you didn't replace the tranny? When my car is cold, no matter what mode I'm in, the rpms "flare" when it shifts from 3rd to 4th. But once it's warmed up it goes away.


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

I bowl with a guy who runs a transmisson shop and he has worked on a few of these Tiptronic trannies. He told me that the valve body is a weak point on the tiptronics and the last one he had to repair was in the neighborhood of $3500. I hope this helps and maybe this isn't the case for you!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_
i was looking into this, and unless i read it wrong i heard that the the new 2010 DSG tranny should mount right up with our set up







i can only pray for that because if it doesnt mount right up im going to have quite a mess in my garage for a few weeks because i know nothing about transmissions







haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where are you reading this? You need to get your facts straight. The 2.5 engine and transmissions are carryovers from the MkVs. The new MkVI has DSG but ONLY when paired with the new TDI motor shared with the NB & Jetta.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

Mine does the following: sitting in traffic after 40 minutes in a hot weather, the tranny starts to vibrate. took it in, and of course the usual response: no fault was noted.








Typical remedy i guess.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_
This will be one hell of a project, but i think i might take it on <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0">









before you buy the trans...make sure the starter is not on the same side as the turbo housing...


----------



## manueljaguar (Aug 6, 2009)

well people, I need to shell out some cash for valve body repair. this totally sucks...but there are some options. 
1. rebuild transmission $3,800 bucks plus tax, plus fluid.
2. Find a used one for about $1000 buck but how can i trust the source. are the miles correct on ads?
3. buy a rebuilt one straight from VW for about $3200, but then again how much would it be for an install?
4. Aamco wants $800.00 to verify what exactly is wrong with my transmission. that goes towards your repair. It could be $100.00 repair or $$$$$$$ repair. But you have to get it fixed there.
hopefully you guys can guide me through this hard time


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

That really sucks dude. There aren't any good options at this point, unless you want to try adding one of those "miracle fluids" into the trans to see if it does anything.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

I compiled a little info here on the 09G
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4725369


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

what footprint does the 2.5 tranny have ? like the 4 bangers or the VR6 24V ?


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

wow 800 sounds a little steep to drop it and see what is wrong. Most shops here charge 300 for that. If it were me I would pony up to cash to get it fixed. I don't like to get used ones just for that reason (you never know).


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (manueljaguar)*

So I found out a bit of info just now. You can buy the valve body separately: http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html
HOWEVER, there is apparently a revised version (link above is old version) which is Part 09G325039B, introduced in 2007. I imagine that replacing just the valve body won't come anywhere close to $3900 for a whole new unit.


----------

